# Selling and Buying in Spain.....



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

How do you/can you link a sale and a purchase in Spain ... I'm familiar with UK housing chains - but here the two processes seem independent; do most people sell, live somewhere temporarily and then purchase?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

That's what I did when I sold my house in 2017 - we moved to a house lent to us by a friend whilst we looked for a new property to buy, and stayed there whilst we had work done to the property before moving in. It enabled me to complete on the purchase of the new property very quickly, as a cash buyer and with the vendor wanting a quick sale, and meant I didn't have to run the risk of possibly losing a 10% deposit on a new property if the sale of my old one had collapsed.

As it was, I did have one prospective purchase fall through (a private sale) when the vendor decided she didn't want to proceed, the day before we were due to sign the compra venta agreement and I had to pay my lawyer for the work she'd already done.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Deleted due to duplicate post, sorry


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> That's what I did when I sold my house in 2017 - we moved to a house lent to us by a friend whilst we looked for a new property to buy, and stayed there whilst we had work done to the property before moving in. It enabled me to complete on the purchase of the new property very quickly, as a cash buyer and with the vendor wanting a quick sale, and meant I didn't have to run the risk of possibly losing a 10% deposit on a new property if the sale of my old one had collapsed.
> 
> As it was, I did have one prospective purchase fall through (a private sale) when the vendor decided she didn't want to proceed, the day before we were due to sign the compra venta agreement and I had to pay my lawyer for the work she'd already done.


.... Thanks Lynn, I think that is the path we'll be following too.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

My brother in law did it all on same day. In some ways its more secure than the UK as your buyer will have paid you a deposit that they loose if it falls through on their part.

Id make sure any deposit you pay on the one you buy is less than the one you take on the house you sell so you can also drop out if that happens and maybe put a clause that if the sale falls through you have x time to try to find a new buyer for yours before you loose deposit. 

It can all be signed at the same sitting at tje notary on same day. Just have a good gestor or lawyer, if you're not fluent, who is organising it all.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Four years ago we sold our house and then bought our new one all on the same day, one transaction right after the other at the same notary office. The most complicated part was the banking, but our lawyer worked most of it out for us. It was one of the most stressful days of my life!! My family of 4 ended up spending about a week living out of one bedroom at my mother-in-law's house and all our household possessions went into storage for that time. I'm not sure I'd recommend doing it this way, although I have to say it all happened without a hitch.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Our sale of the last house and purchase of this one were scheduled to take place on the same day. However, due to the two transactions taking place at separate notaries over 100km apart and "vagueries" over when the proceeds of sale would be in our account to allow the purchase, I postponed the purchase to following day for peace of mind. 
The price of one night in a hotel was money well spent.


----------

